# Consiglio



## luceblu (26 Settembre 2012)

Salve a tutti.
Vi leggo da un pò e vorrei un consiglio da voi.
Sono sposata da un pò di anni e tutto sommato le cose andavano bene, anche se con una vita sessuale un pò scarsina.
Lavoro stressante e libido sottoterra.
Per farla breve, lui si concede distrazioni varie, lo scopro, scoppia il casino, ma riproviamo a fare andare le cose.
Che tutto sommato vanno, stavolta anche a letto. E per assurdo riesco a sciogliermi e a vivere bene,benissimo direi il sesso.
Lui è sempre stato un amante del porno, lo so da sempre, come mi aveva detto sin dall'inizio del nostro rapporto di essere affascinato dal mondo degli scambisti, dei privè e che la sua fantasia era farlo con due donne (come a tanti mi pare).
Mai però, almeno per quello che ricordo, mi aveva detto che avrebbe voluto farlo a tre con un altro uomo.
Ultimamente, l'altra sera, almassimo dell'eccitazione (mia) se ne esce con questa cosa che vorrebbe farlo in tre, lui, io e un altro uomo. Ma secondo voi ènormale? 
Sono proprio una catastrofe, adesso che mi piaceva davvero che mi sono sciolta che ho voglia che era sesso divertente e soddisfacente, mi inibisce ancora.


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Vi leggo da un pò e vorrei un consiglio da voi.
> Sono sposata da un pò di anni e tutto sommato le cose andavano bene, anche se con una vita sessuale un pò scarsina.
> Lavoro stressante e libido sottoterra.
> ...


 è un cuckold .. ma a te piacerebbe farlo?.....


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Ma potrebbe essere divertente fargli un bel bofilotto mentre un altro uomo  gli dilata le pareti anali no?Che bella coppia che siete...vi invidio un pò...!


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Vi leggo da un pò e vorrei un consiglio da voi.
> Sono sposata da un pò di anni e tutto sommato le cose andavano bene, anche se con una vita sessuale un pò scarsina.
> Lavoro stressante e libido sottoterra.
> ...


Se hai bisogno del terzo, io ci sono :rotfl::rotfl:
A parte ciò, che dirti. Il tuo lui è normale, è amante della trasgressione (lo dici anche tu) per cui dovresti aspettarti certe richieste che possono rientrare nella ricerca del gioco a 3 o di altre cose di questo genere.


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

*MI*

candito come terzo uomo :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Vi leggo da un pò e vorrei un consiglio da voi.
> Sono sposata da un pò di anni e tutto sommato le cose andavano bene, anche se con una vita sessuale un pò scarsina.
> Lavoro stressante e libido sottoterra.
> ...



E' una fantasia normalissima, e più comune di quello che si pensi.
Molti uomini si vergognano a confessare queste fantasie, per timore di vedere messa in dubbio la propria "mascolinità".
Alcuni la mantengono a livello di fantasia, e in realtà non vorrebbero mai condividere davvero la propria donna con un altro uomo. Altri invece ricercano davvero la realizzazione della fantasia.

Guarda, secondo me puoi e dovresti stare tranquilla 
Il tuo uomo è normale, non ti ama di meno per questa fantasia, e può tranquillamente rimanere fantasia.

Ho l'impressione che tu il sesso lo viva con un poco di fatica? Intendo, non che tu non lo apprezzi, ma hai parlato della fatica di aprirti...
Dì al tuo uomo che non sei ancora pronta per pensare a questo tipo di fantasie, nè in realtà nè come gioco.
E magari concentrati sulle tue, di fantasie, e condividile con lui a letto.

Sto leggendo un libro di Nancy Friday, "Man in Love", con raccolte centinai di fantasie sessuali maschili (scelte tra migliaia), ti assicuro che relativizza di molto il concetto di "normale" 
Stai serena


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Vi leggo da un pò e vorrei un consiglio da voi.
> Sono sposata da un pò di anni e tutto sommato le cose andavano bene, anche se con una vita sessuale un pò scarsina.
> Lavoro stressante e libido sottoterra.
> ...


Comunque è solo una sua fantasia. Mica devi per forza.


----------



## luceblu (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> è un cuckold .. ma a te piacerebbe farlo?.....


no non è un cuckold (mi sono documentata) lui sarebbe attivo. 
Io non sono trasgressiva in questo senso. Lo sono nell'ambito della coppia. Nella coppia per me è tutto consentito ma non devono entrarci terze persone.
Io voglio che il mio uomo, se mi ama, mi protegga. Farlo con un altro uomo, con la sua partecipazione mi farebbe sentire venduta. 
Penso che eravamo e siamo troppo diversi a livello di gusti sessuali e che non avrei dovuto sposarlo.
Quello che mi rode è che dopo aver superato il suo tradimento, aver trovato un'intesa sessuale mai avuta prima, mi divertivo, mi blocca un'altra volta così. Mi fa una rabbia che non ti dico.
In più dopo il tradimento mi fido un tantino meno di lui e non vorrei che fosse un trucco


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Vi leggo da un pò e vorrei un consiglio da voi.
> Sono sposata da un pò di anni e tutto sommato le cose andavano bene, anche se con una vita sessuale un pò scarsina.
> Lavoro stressante e libido sottoterra.
> ...


Ciao Luceblu!

Tuo marito bestia, tu cacca di cane.
In di lui considerazione, mia opinione.
Assenza rapporti di organi genitali inutile se lui verro.
Certe persone maiale dentro e pelle di fuori, come salami.
Tuo marito salame quindi.
Tu invece considerabilmente feccia, ancora mia opinione, giovamento da ripetizione.
Uomo desiuderoso altro uomo con sua donna, e sè stesso al contempo, di depravazione ostentata.
Tu giocattolo per suo pene, non sufficiente peraltro, non sufficiente neppure suo pene, giacchè desideroso suo buco posteriore non inutile, bramoso allorquindi pene altrui.
Non amore in suo richiedimento, non amore in tua eventuale approvazione.
Solo pecora di altro montone, tuo marito, non tu.
Tu inutile sterco, in sua considerazione, mia ulteriore ripetizione questa.
Lui felice se tuo abusamento sotto a sui occhi, tu conscia tuo marito bestia, anche questo pleonasmo.
Scusa assenza verbi.
Loro in sciopero per storia tanto brutta.

Ciao!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Vi leggo da un pò e vorrei un consiglio da voi.
> Sono sposata da un pò di anni e tutto sommato le cose andavano bene, anche se con una vita sessuale un pò scarsina.
> Lavoro stressante e libido sottoterra.
> ...



Di storie qua dentro ne ho lette davvero tante.

Complimenti a te che sei uscita in così breve tempo da un tradimento. 

Per il resto, lascio le risposte a chi vuole darle.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> no non è un cuckold (mi sono documentata) lui sarebbe attivo.
> Io non sono trasgressiva in questo senso. Lo sono nell'ambito della coppia. Nella coppia per me è tutto consentito ma non devono entrarci terze persone.
> Io voglio che il mio uomo, se mi ama, mi protegga. Farlo con un altro uomo, con la sua partecipazione mi farebbe sentire venduta.
> Penso che eravamo e siamo troppo diversi a livello di gusti sessuali e che non avrei dovuto sposarlo.
> ...


Del tipo che poi ti chiederebbe di farlo a tre con un'altra donna?


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Luceblu!
> 
> Tuo marito bestia, tu cacca di cane.
> In di lui considerazione, mia opinione.
> ...


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> no non è un cuckold (mi sono documentata) lui sarebbe attivo.
> Io non sono trasgressiva in questo senso. Lo sono nell'ambito della coppia. Nella coppia per me è tutto consentito ma non devono entrarci terze persone.
> Io voglio che il mio uomo, se mi ama, mi protegga. *Farlo con un altro uomo, con la sua partecipazione mi farebbe sentire venduta.
> *Penso che eravamo e siamo troppo diversi a livello di gusti sessuali e che non avrei dovuto sposarlo.
> ...



ma il cuckold non è necessariamente passivo, ce ne sono anche di attivi poi c'è chi partecipa chi guarda solo, è una categoria vasta..  

neretto: bè allora facciamolo in sua assenza.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> no non è un cuckold (mi sono documentata) lui sarebbe attivo.
> Io non sono trasgressiva in questo senso. Lo sono nell'ambito della coppia. Nella coppia per me è tutto consentito ma non devono entrarci terze persone.
> Io voglio che il mio uomo, se mi ama, mi protegga. *Farlo con un altro uomo, con la sua partecipazione mi farebbe sentire venduta. *
> Penso che eravamo e siamo troppo diversi a livello di gusti sessuali e che non avrei dovuto sposarlo.
> ...



Non è che adesso voglio fare l'esperta perchè ho letto un libro.
Ma mi spiace vederti turbata perchè il tuo uomo ha voluto essere sincero e aperto, e ha cercato di condividere con te una *fantasia*.
Una cosa che mi ha colpito in quel libro, è la paura degli uomini a raccontarsi, paura di essere giudicati, respinti, scacciati. Non credere che non ci sia voluto coraggio ad esprimersi, da parte del tuo uomo.

Per le fantasie a due uomini con una donna... Nella stragrande maggioranza di quelle pervenute all'autrice, il punto della fantasia non era una vendita o cessione. Il punto non era usare la donna. Nelle fantasie la donna provava un piacere immenso, era servita, coccolata, amata, venerata quasi da due uomini.
L'autrice propone come motore della fantasia un tentativo di rinnovare il cameratismo maschile tipico dell'infanzia e adolescenza -lo dico per completezza, a me questa interpretazione non convince molto.
Mi hanno colpito invece le parole degli uomini che raccontano quelle fantasie. Uno in particolare che diceva "amo talmente mia moglie, che amo qualunque cosa la renda più felice".

Insomma. Non ti sto dicendo che quella fantasia la dovresti apprezzare. Ognuno ha i suoi gusti e preferenze, e nessuno dovrebbe fare qualcosa che non gli va, nel sesso.
Ma secondo me stai dando troppa importanza negativa a quell'episodio.
Tuo marito, che ti ama, ha voluto condividere una fantasia segreta con te, aumentando la vostra intimità e confidenza.
Quella fantasia può rimanere tale. Se ti da così fastidio anche ascoltarla, digli che non ne vuoi neppure parlare perchè ti turba e ti inibisce.

Io sinceramente sarei lieta di sapere che il mio uomo si confida con me anche per le cose così intime.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> candito come terzo uomo :mrgreen:



a parole...poi dopo averlo provato non lo rifarai mai piu'..fidati che se lo dico io...


----------



## luceblu (26 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di storie qua dentro ne ho lette davvero tante.
> 
> Complimenti a te che sei uscita in così breve tempo da un tradimento.
> 
> Per il resto, lascio le risposte a chi vuole darle.



Non so che intendi per poco tempo. sono passati due anni e stiamo cercando, sto cercando, ti ricomporre il tutto


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> no non è un cuckold (mi sono documentata) lui sarebbe attivo.
> Io non sono trasgressiva in questo senso. Lo sono nell'ambito della coppia. Nella coppia per me è tutto consentito ma non devono entrarci terze persone.
> Io voglio che il mio uomo, se mi ama, mi protegga. Farlo con un altro uomo, con la sua partecipazione mi farebbe sentire venduta.
> Penso che eravamo e siamo troppo diversi a livello di gusti sessuali e che non avrei dovuto sposarlo.
> ...


Credo che dovreste parlare forse, un po di più. Il dialogo aiuta molto.
E' necessario che ognuno di voi spalanchi il proprio cuore e nel contempo condivida con l'altro/a i propri desideri, le aspettative, i gusti e quant'altro. Perchè il farlo durante l'atto sessuale, credo sia un modo subdolo per richiedere certe cose o certe prestazioni.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Buon giorno,non vorrei rappresentartelo,ma battiato gira con 37cm di pelle in più....!Zero a zero.....lothar...ci ho preso!!:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Credo che dovreste parlare forse, un po di più. Il dialogo aiuta molto.
> E' necessario che ognuno di voi spalanchi il proprio cuore e nel contempo condivida con l'altro/a i propri desideri, le aspettative, i gusti e quant'altro. Perchè il* farlo durante l'atto sessuale, credo sia un modo subdolo per richiedere certe cose o certe prestazioni*.



Ciao Gas 

Puà essere anche un modo per "lanciarsi" superando la paura di essere disprezzato.


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è che adesso voglio fare l'esperta perchè ho letto un libro.
> Ma mi spiace vederti turbata perchè il tuo uomo ha voluto essere sincero e aperto, e ha cercato di condividere con te una *fantasia*.
> Una cosa che mi ha colpito in quel libro, è la paura degli uomini a raccontarsi, paura di essere giudicati, respinti, scacciati. Non credere che non ci sia voluto coraggio ad esprimersi, da parte del tuo uomo.
> 
> ...


Bello il passaggio in neretto


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

*secondo*

me il tutto per te pè stata una liberazione, ora ti senti autorizzata a tradirlo e ad avere pure ragione, infatti cerchi i *consensi* non *i consigli , *lo si evince quando affermi che avete gusti sessuali diversi e che non avresti dovuto sposarlo.. più chiaro di così... lui ti ha dato un assist alla Maradona dei tempi d'oro.. che vuoi fare?...calciare a rete o ciccare la palla?...
 la scelta è solo tua :up:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno,non vorrei rappresentartelo,ma battiato gira con 37cm di pelle in più....!Zero a zero.....lothar...ci ho preso!!:up:



ahahahah..grandioso....pero'Oscuro,l'hai provato anche tu in 3???..perche'li'e'moltooooo difficile,,anche se ha 40


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Del tipo che poi ti chiederebbe di farlo a tre con un'altra donna?


 no probabilmente vuole misurare il suo livello di porcaggine....


----------



## luceblu (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Del tipo che poi ti chiederebbe di farlo a tre con un'altra donna?



si forse. Forse sono paranoica perchè magari è solo a livello di fantasia e comunque non mi obbligherebbe è ovvio. Per me è tutto ma senza interventi esterni. Forse sono antiquata ma è così


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao Gas
> 
> Puà essere anche un modo per "lanciarsi" superando la paura di essere disprezzato.


Ciao.
Infatti. io non ci vedo nulla di "sporco" nel richiedere certe cose alla moglie o compagna, ma perchè non farlo in modo chiaro e trasparente? Perchè l'autrice del 3D non lo mette alla prova acconsentendo a provare questo gioco per vedere il comportamento del suo lui in tale circostanza?


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è che adesso voglio fare l'esperta perchè ho letto un libro.
> Ma mi spiace vederti turbata perchè il tuo uomo ha voluto essere sincero e aperto, e ha cercato di condividere con te una *fantasia*.
> Una cosa che mi ha colpito in quel libro, è la paura degli uomini a raccontarsi, paura di essere giudicati, respinti, scacciati. Non credere che non ci sia voluto coraggio ad esprimersi, da parte del tuo uomo.
> 
> ...


 

leggi di meno e agisci di più....:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Guarda,a tre mi manca...non mi affascina...una donna alla volta!Sarà una mia tara!!


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> si forse. Forse sono paranoica perchè magari è solo a livello di fantasia e comunque non mi obbligherebbe è ovvio. Per me è tutto ma senza interventi esterni. Forse sono antiquata ma è così


Allora invece di richiuderti a riccio, perchè non acconsenti per vedere gli effetti del tuo consenso?


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> a parole...poi dopo averlo provato non lo rifarai mai piu'..fidati che se lo dico io...


   ma io intendevo terzo uomo come arbitro  a bordocampo ...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## luceblu (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> me il tutto per te pè stata una liberazione, ora ti senti autorizzata a tradirlo e ad avere pure ragione, infatti cerchi i *consensi* non *i consigli , *lo si evince quando affermi che avete gusti sessuali diversi e che non avresti dovuto sposarlo.. più chiaro di così... lui ti ha dato un assist alla Maradona dei tempi d'oro.. che vuoi fare?...calciare a rete o ciccare la palla?...
> la scelta è solo tua :up:



perchè dovrei tradirlo? Se non ci troviamo più amen. Pur con tutta la sofferenza del mondo lo lascerei. A mio avviso quando si tradisce si offende prima di tutti sè stessi, poi il tradito.


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma io intendevo terzo uomo come arbitro a bordocampo ...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Arbitro?
Naaaaa, io voglio essere il centravanti :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Infatti. io non ci vedo nulla di "sporco" nel richiedere certe cose alla moglie o compagna, ma perchè non farlo in modo chiaro e trasparente? *Perchè l'autrice del 3D non lo mette alla prova acconsentendo a provare questo gioco per vedere il comportamento del suo lui in tale circostanza*?



Bè, scusa, se già la fantasia la disturba tanto, figuriamoci nella realtà...
Penso sia potenzialmente molto dannoso sforzarsi a fare qualcosa che non ci torna, a letto.
Rischia di rompere qualcosa.


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Arbitro?
> Naaaaa, io voglio essere il centravanti :rotfl::rotfl:


 allora faccio il difensore da dietro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

 ma è FALLO.. abbiamo fatto sandwich..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, scusa, se già la fantasia la disturba tanto, figuriamoci nella realtà...
> Penso sia potenzialmente molto dannoso sforzarsi a fare qualcosa che non ci torna, a letto.
> *Rischia di rompere qualcosa*.


neretto:  quello sicuramente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> perchè dovrei tradirlo? Se non ci troviamo più amen. Pur con tutta la sofferenza del mondo lo lascerei. A mio avviso quando si tradisce si offende prima di tutti sè stessi, poi il tradito.


Avresti dovuto lasciarlo prima (subito dopo il tradimento) e non ora a distanza di tempo e solo perchè ti ha espresso un suo desiderio.
Non credi che sarebbe forse, più opportuno affrontarlo e parlargli chiaramente in merito ai tuoi/suoi gusti sessuali? Lo lasceresti solo perchè ha espresso un suo desiderio non affine ai tuoi? Se lo ami veramente dovresti affrontarlo


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> perchè dovrei tradirlo? Se non ci troviamo più amen. Pur con tutta la sofferenza del mondo lo lascerei. A mio avviso quando si tradisce si offende prima di tutti sè stessi, poi il tradito.


 ora mi hai commosso con queste parole toccanti....


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Ioi*

Io faccio il libero sui culi piazzati...!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, scusa, se già la fantasia la disturba tanto, figuriamoci nella realtà...
> Penso sia potenzialmente molto dannoso sforzarsi a fare qualcosa che non ci torna, a letto.
> Rischia di rompere qualcosa.


Ho letto un tuo intervento sulle fantasie maschili. E nel leggerla qualcosa non mi tornava. Tu asserisci se non sbaglio che una delle fantasie maschili sia quella del terzo uomo giusto? Ok se questo che ho letto è giusto, non va in netto contrasto con tutti quegli uomini che qua ha scritto e molti hanno fatto notare che, si prova piacere dando piacere? 

Sarà un mio limite ma avere la fantasia dove la mia donna provi piacere nel fare sesso con me e con un'altro, proprio non riesco ad immedesimarmi, ed il solo pensiero sortisce l'effetto contrario. 

M'ammuscisci! :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, scusa, se già la fantasia la disturba tanto, figuriamoci nella realtà...
> Penso sia potenzialmente molto dannoso sforzarsi a fare qualcosa che non ci torna, a letto.
> Rischia di rompere qualcosa.


Il mio era solo un consiglio per metterlo alla prova, perchè probabilmente tale fantasia potrebbe essere un modo per eccitarsi e lui non acconsetirebbe mai a condividere la propria compagna con altri


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto un tuo intervento sulle fantasie maschili. E nel leggerla qualcosa non mi tornava. Tu asserisci se non sbaglio che una delle fantasie maschili sia quella del terzo uomo giusto? Ok se questo che ho letto è giusto, non va in netto contrasto con tutti quegli uomini che qua ha scritto e molti hanno fatto notare che, si prova piacere dando piacere?
> 
> Sarà un mio limite ma avere la fantasia dove la mia donna provi piacere nel fare sesso con me e con un'altro, proprio non riesco ad immedesimarmi, ed il solo pensiero sortisce l'effetto contrario.
> 
> M'ammuscisci! :mrgreen:



Non lo vedo come un limite *non avere tutte le fantasie del mondo*.
Pure io, mica condivido tutte le fantasie femminili che ho letto. Alcune mi lasciano indifferente, altre mi ripugnano.

Ma, e questo è il punto, mi ripugnano nel senso che mi provocano una sensazione di rigetto, in quanto contrarie alla mia sessualità e a come la vivo, *non* nel senso che ritengo che chi le esprime abbia qualcosa di sbagliato o che non ami il suo compagno. O in questo caso la compagna.

Credimi, ci sono non rari uomini che si eccitano all'idea di fare sesso con l'*amatissima* compagna e un altro uomo. E nelle fantasie che ho letto, spesso l'uomo si soffermava a raccontare quanto lei godeva, quanto era bella e felice, quanto soddisfatta.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Il mio era solo un consiglio per metterlo alla prova, perchè probabilmente tale fantasia potrebbe essere un modo per eccitarsi e lui non acconsetirebbe mai a condividere la propria compagna con altri



Vero.

E ti quoto anche nei suggerimenti all'autrice del 3D per quanto riguarda il parlargli.


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> E ti quoto anche nei suggerimenti all'autrice del 3D per quanto riguarda il parlargli.


Grassie :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non lo vedo come un limite *non avere tutte le fantasie del mondo*.
> Pure io, mica condivido tutte le fantasie femminili che ho letto. Alcune mi lasciano indifferente, altre mi ripugnano.
> 
> Ma, e questo è il punto, mi ripugnano nel senso che mi provocano una sensazione di rigetto, in quanto contrarie alla mia sessualità e a come la vivo, *non* nel senso che ritengo che chi le esprime abbia qualcosa di sbagliato o che non ami il suo compagno. O in questo caso la compagna.
> ...


*
*bello questo passaggio


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto un tuo intervento sulle fantasie maschili. E nel leggerla qualcosa non mi tornava. Tu asserisci se non sbaglio che una delle fantasie maschili sia quella del terzo uomo giusto? Ok se questo che ho letto è giusto, non va in netto contrasto con tutti quegli uomini che qua ha scritto e molti hanno fatto notare che, si prova piacere dando piacere?
> 
> Sarà un mio limite ma avere la fantasia dove la mia donna provi piacere nel fare sesso con me e con un'altro, proprio *non riesco ad immedesimarmi, ed il solo pensiero sortisce l'effetto contrario*.
> 
> M'ammuscisci! :mrgreen:



ti capita perchè non riconosci i tuoi limiti...  .:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non lo vedo come un limite *non avere tutte le fantasie del mondo*.
> Pure io, mica condivido tutte le fantasie femminili che ho letto. Alcune mi lasciano indifferente, altre mi ripugnano.
> 
> Ma, e questo è il punto, mi ripugnano nel senso che mi provocano una sensazione di rigetto, in quanto contrarie alla mia sessualità e a come la vivo, *non* nel senso che ritengo che chi le esprime abbia qualcosa di sbagliato o che non ami il suo compagno. O in questo caso la compagna.
> ...



:up: Ok chiarito e sono d'accordo . Andiamo oltre ora e ti faccio una domanda, la faccio da persona ingenua ed ignorante, non credi che alcune volte il tutto possa sfociare in disturbi? che siano psicologici etc , non sta a me e nella mia ignoranza andare a cercarli in aggettivi o altro.


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Ok chiarito e sono d'accordo . Andiamo oltre ora e ti faccio una domanda, la faccio da persona ingenua ed ignorante, non credi che alcune volte il tutto possa sfociare in disturbi? che siano psicologici etc , non sta a me e nella mia ignoranza andare a cercarli in aggettivi o altro.


Puoi chiarire meglio?


----------



## luceblu (26 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è che adesso voglio fare l'esperta perchè ho letto un libro.
> Ma mi spiace vederti turbata perchè il tuo uomo ha voluto essere sincero e aperto, e ha cercato di condividere con te una *fantasia*.
> Una cosa che mi ha colpito in quel libro, è la paura degli uomini a raccontarsi, paura di essere giudicati, respinti, scacciati. Non credere che non ci sia voluto coraggio ad esprimersi, da parte del tuo uomo.
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio per le informazioni. 
Sicuramente quella non èuna mia fantasia, però si credo che il fatto di farmi partecipe di una sua fantasia pur sapendo in fondo come sono io sia  qualcosa da apprezzare. Se dovesse rimanere una fantasia detta così per dire è innocua in fondo. Ame eccita lui e non ho bisogno di altro. Con lui farei tutto ma con lui soltanto. Non so scindere il sesso dal sentimento. Forse è sbagliato o forse no ma sono così


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Vi leggo da un pò e vorrei un consiglio da voi.
> Sono sposata da un pò di anni e tutto sommato le cose andavano bene, anche se con una vita sessuale un pò scarsina.
> Lavoro stressante e libido sottoterra.
> ...


perchè devi sentirti inibita o usata  o quant'altro non lo capisco proprio

perchè devi interrogarti su un concetto di normalità ?

ma tu lo vivi veramente bene il sesso con questo tuo compagno o cosa?
a me non sembra molto, eh

ti ha chiesto di condividere una sua fantasia: se non vuoi digli di no e basta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Ok chiarito e sono d'accordo . Andiamo oltre ora e ti faccio una domanda, la faccio da persona ingenua ed ignorante, non credi che alcune volte il tutto possa sfociare in disturbi? che siano psicologici etc , non sta a me e nella mia ignoranza andare a cercarli in aggettivi o altro.



se lo si fa senza convinzione, solo per accontentare l'altro/a  è possibilissimo


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Ok chiarito e sono d'accordo . Andiamo oltre ora e ti faccio una domanda, la faccio da persona ingenua ed ignorante, *non credi che alcune volte il tutto possa sfociare in disturbi*? che siano psicologici etc , non sta a me e nella mia ignoranza andare a cercarli in aggettivi o altro.



Mi rifaccio a una definizione corrente, e che però risulta, nella mia opinione, molto sensata.

Per me è un disturbo quando non puoi provare piacere altro che con quello.
Altrimenti, è tutta salute 

Cioè, vuoi mettere? Pensa a una coppia dove i due condividano fantasie di vario tipo... ogni volta che fanno l'amore qualche fantasia rimane fuori e stuzzica la voglia per la successiva 

Cmq il tuo dubbio è "tipico", nel senso che parlando con varie amicizie, maschili e femminili, è saltata spesso fuori l'idea che se cominci a mettere in pratica "certe cose" poi non riesci più a fermarti, e teoricamente dovresti perderti via via in un turbine di pratiche sessuali sempre più spinte.
Come quando si dice che se fumi canne finisci a farti di eroina.

Mi ha fatto molto piacere invece sentire varie coppie che raccontavano come, anche avendo provato in pratica alcune fantasie, rimanevano teneramente affezionati alla pratica del missionario... quando si guardavano e si baciavano dolcemente, sentendo il calore e l'amore reciproco...

Non so, poi, in quanti casi queste tendenze e gusti sfocino in patologie.
Per me, guarda, è patologia, no, meglio, un disturbo avvilente e frustrante e menomante anche il non essere in grado di godere del sesso.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se lo si fa senza convinzione, solo per accontentare l'altro/a  è possibilissimo



Si ho capito dalla risposta che hai dato prima.


----------



## luceblu (26 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Ok chiarito e sono d'accordo . Andiamo oltre ora e ti faccio una domanda, la faccio da persona ingenua ed ignorante, non credi che alcune volte il tutto possa sfociare in disturbi? che siano psicologici etc , non sta a me e nella mia ignoranza andare a cercarli in aggettivi o altro.


Si lo penso anche io. Come ci sia anche una difficoltà nel confrontarsi e nel rinnovarsi come coppia in quelle che praticano lo scambismo. Nei cuckold ad esempio in alcuni casi ci sono problemi di erezione e comunque problemi di natura psicologica.
Poi ripeto, forse ho una visione antiquata.


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè devi sentirti inibita o usata o quant'altro non lo capisco proprio
> 
> perchè devi interrogarti su un concetto di normalità ?
> 
> ...



 ecco la saggezza  :up:  :quoto:


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2012)

boh, non per portare sfiga, ma tutte le coppie che ho sentito io che sono andate a cercare cose del genere, alla fine sono scoppiate
poi, non so, non sarà sempre così


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi rifaccio a una definizione corrente, e che però risulta, nella mia opinione, molto sensata.
> 
> Per me è un disturbo quando non puoi provare piacere altro che con quello.
> Altrimenti, è tutta salute
> ...


:up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> perchè dovrei tradirlo? Se non ci troviamo più amen. Pur con tutta la sofferenza del mondo lo lascerei. A mio avviso quando si tradisce si offende prima di tutti sè stessi, poi il tradito.


Ma, io dico, può esserci in una femmina tanto disgusto?
Ammesso che questo vile pezzo di carne palpitante sia una femmina.

Io aborro certe immondizie umane che sviliscono, più di quanto già non facciano sole, certe consorziate di stupidità.
Perchè se una femmina ha un marito che la infanga con digustose e raccapriccinti proposte, è colpa sua.
E deve umiliarsi e strapparsi la peelle e la carne per far vedere le più putride nudità che possano eccitare i frenuli fimotici del bavoso malato che hanno affianco.
Perchè codesta è una malattia.
E le malattie sono contagiose, ed i malati o vanno internati o vanno curati, prima che tutti ci ritroviamo a tossirci i polmoni.
Invece no!
Queste scrofette si fanno fanno sputare il sengue marcio in bocca dai puttanieri col glande guasto che hanno nel letto e dicono che va bene, che poi possono andare a baciare i bambini e le ragazzine.
Le fantasie sono un'aberrazione e chi le ha è un alienato
Chi le giustifica è peggio di li ha e va giustamente castigato anche di più.
Qui navighiamo in un mare di feccia, una diarrea che riempoie occhi, orecchi e bocche e che ci fa pasteggiare di merda mentre cantiamo la marsigliese per aver liberato i criminali della bastiglia innalzandoli a eroi di una segregazione che non era la nostra.
Mi fate veramente schifo!
Per questo vi apprezzo.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Free*

Infatti quando arrivi a questi livelli sei gia bello che andato!Chiamasi accanimento terapeutico...!!


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> Si lo penso anche io. Come ci sia anche una difficoltà nel confrontarsi e nel rinnovarsi come coppia in quelle che praticano lo scambismo. Nei cuckold ad esempio in alcuni casi ci sono problemi di erezione e comunque problemi di natura psicologica.
> Poi ripeto, forse ho una visione antiquata.


 

stai morendo dalla curiosità... e dai accetta la sua richiesta...


 te lo dico io che sono un suo amico e lui si confida con me  :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda,a tre mi manca...non mi affascina...una donna alla volta!Sarà una mia tara!!


infatti....non capisco proprio il marito della tipa...comunque ti garantisco che nonvale la pena farlo.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Condivido!


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> boh, non per portare sfiga, ma tutte le coppie che ho sentito io che sono andate a cercare cose del genere, alla fine sono scoppiate
> poi, non so, non sarà sempre così



amore a noi non potrebbe mai capitare una fantasia simile...abbiamo praticato persino la posizione di scivolapiatti.. non ci facciamo mancare nulla..:mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> amore a noi non potrebbe mai capitare una fantasia simile...abbiamo praticato persino la posizione di scivolapiatti.. non ci facciamo mancare nulla..:mrgreen:
> :mrgreen:



già
anche appesi al lampadario!
che si può volere di più?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda,a tre mi manca...non mi affascina...una donna alla volta!Sarà una mia tara!!


Idem con patate. Cioè senza, volevo dire.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Battiato*

Pensavo a free come segretaria d'ausilio a simy cosa ne pensi fratè?


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Idem con patate. Cioè senza, volevo dire.



col Wurstell quindi?..:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Idem con patate. Cioè senza, volevo dire.


senza? 1 patata:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Joey*

Si ,4 chiappe mi confonderebbero...!


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> già
> anche appesi al lampadario!
> che si può volere di più?:mrgreen:


un lucano :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> no non è un cuckold (mi sono documentata) lui sarebbe attivo.
> Io non sono trasgressiva in questo senso. Lo sono nell'ambito della coppia. Nella coppia per me è tutto consentito ma non devono entrarci terze persone.
> Io voglio che il mio uomo, se mi ama, mi protegga. Farlo con un altro uomo, con la sua partecipazione mi farebbe sentire venduta.
> *Penso che eravamo e siamo troppo diversi a livello di gusti sessuali e che non avrei dovuto sposarlo.*
> ...


E' quello che, fondamentalmente, ho pensato anche io.
Come ha fatto a durare così tanto una coppia dalle chiare opposizioni sessuali?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> senza? 1 patata:mrgreen:


Eh.


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensavo a free come segretaria d'ausilio a simy cosa ne pensi fratè?



ottimo anche se mi distraerebbe un pò dal lavoro... ma va benissimo


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Arrivata eliade..finiti i giochi!!:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Vi leggo da un pò e vorrei un consiglio da voi.
> Sono sposata da un pò di anni e tutto sommato le cose andavano bene, anche se con una vita sessuale un pò scarsina.
> Lavoro stressante e libido sottoterra.
> ...


comunque si, è normale che a te inibisca, se ciò non fa parte della tua indole/curiosità sessuale ed è normale per la sua.


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> senza? 1 patata:mrgreen:



quella la riservi a me tesoro...la "mangio" volentieri,,:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> comunque si, è normale che a te inibisca, se ciò non fa parte della tua indole/curiosità sessuale ed è normale per la sua.



buongiorno Ely..   tutto a posto i festeggiamenti?..:up:


----------



## Eliade (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Arrivata eliade..finiti i giochi!!:rotfl:


:nightcrawler::volo::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno Ely..   tutto a posto i festeggiamenti?..:up:


Buon dì battiato, si tutto ok....tutti soddisfattissimi.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> boh, non per portare sfiga, ma tutte le coppie che ho sentito io che sono andate a cercare cose del genere, alla fine sono scoppiate
> poi, non so, non sarà sempre così



per quanto mi riguarda,si dichiararono amanti e non sposati...mi fecero tanta pena...perche'se una coppia arriva a quel punto dopo che resta??il sesso omo..e poi quale altra schifezza??


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Buon dì battiato, si tutto ok....tutti soddisfattissimi.


con botti/a   finale?..
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Eliade*

Si ci credo, gli avrai frullato le gonadi pure ieri...!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda,si dichiararono amanti e non sposati...mi fecero tanta pena...perche'se una coppia arriva a quel punto dopo che resta??il sesso omo..e poi quale altra schifezza??


Ma tu hai fatto anche una cosa a tre come singolo in una coppia, oppure con tua moglie?


----------



## milli (26 Settembre 2012)

biongiorno a tutti :abbraccio:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu hai fatto anche una cosa a tre come singolo in una coppia, oppure con tua moglie?




Joey..ma ti pare?????no erano loro una coppia..


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> biongiorno a tutti :abbraccio:



Ngiorno a te milli. se tutti non risponde è perchè nun c'è


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> biongiorno a tutti :abbraccio:




e luce fu  :inlove:
  buongiorno egregia signora Milli 5 minuti e sono da Lei..   La prego non vada via....


:bacio:


----------



## Eliade (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> con botti/a   finale?..
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





oscuro ha detto:


> Si ci credo, gli avrai frullato le gonadi pure ieri...!:rotfl:


Ma non è veroooooo!!!!!!! :ar:

Ho fatto anche una torta buonissima...è già finita!

Ho fatto la brava ieri sera!


----------



## Eliade (26 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> biongiorno a tutti :abbraccio:


Buondì milli!


----------



## Eretteo (26 Settembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma, io dico, può esserci in una femmina tanto disgusto?
> Ammesso che questo vile pezzo di carne palpitante sia una femmina.
> 
> Io aborro certe immondizie umane che sviliscono, più di quanto già non facciano sole, certe consorziate di stupidità.
> ...



Ah,
come sei duro in certi strali vomitati dal palco sul volgo raspeggiante e bavoso,quasi un novello Girolamo che istighi alla virtu' ed alla continenza un'orda di babilonesi nel giorno dell'annuale festa dell'ano squarciato.
E' che il maritozzo non considera la dolce meta' una troia,ma una cavalla di Troia (che poi questo nomaccio volgare ad un antico abitato l'han dato certi greci sodomiti,vantandosi di averla conquistata con guerre decennali,mentre invece e' stata distrutta da un paio di terremoti.......e si chiamava Wilusa,nomea che ben poco puo' attizzare le fantasie di certi grassoni pelati con la fronte imperlata di sudore,pronti a farsi impalare da colonne di ebanosa carne umana davanti a curiosi e lascivi muliebri sguardi....e' invece e' bastato chiamare un villaggetto col vero nome della donna,perche' questo condizionasse per tre millenni la storia e l'immaginario prepuziale collettivo del mediterraneo.....mentre una grandiosa capitale come Hattusa e' passata nell'oblio,e tanti son pronti a scommettere che nemmeno sia mai esistita,come l'imene negli uomini...)....una cavalla dicevo,che non corre ne' tira il carretto,ma che ha l'indiscutibile pregio di possedere tre accoglienti,regolabili,ed espandibili caverne del piacere,che celano nel profondo incommensurabili tesori da far impallidire quelli di Simbad.
E quale migliore destinazione di una caverna se non esplorarla con (almeno) un corpo cavernoso (alla volta)?
Questo e' il cimento,codesta l'alta mèta del focoso coniuge alla glaciale e poco accettrice consorte.....perche' se glande fa rima con ugola,quella triade non aspetta altro che una trinita' di cavalieri dalla testa insanguinata (e non equivocatemi come al solito pensando che io stia cercando di far accoppiare la mafia cinese con le mitiche pellicole western dei Bud e Terence nazionali,guai a chi me li tocca!!!).
Ma come un triangolo formato da una corda con 3,4 e 5 nodi somiglia in piccolo all'angolone della Grande Piramide quasi perfettamente retto (va be',i soliti puntigliosi mi daranno un rubino perche' in realta' e' di 89° 59' e 58",ma la perfezione non e' di questo mondo....),allo stesso modo quei tre pertugi sono in fieri le future grotte del piacere di Qulran.
E allora accontentiamolo questo povero benefattore,che sta languendo da anni col suo totem insoddisfatto ed incompreso,accontentandosi di tanto in tanto di qualche penica ballata sotto le stelle,di fianco al fuoco,con qualche indigena di aliena tribu' dalla discutibile nomea (nonche' dal vissuto libretto sanitario,oltre a quello degli assegni....).
Il menhir esige soddisfazione,e cosi' ha da essere.
Augh.


----------



## milli (26 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ngiorno a te milli. se tutti non risponde è perchè nun c'è



 ricambio!


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> ricambio!


ciao bella sgnacchera :mrgreen:


----------



## milli (26 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao bella sgnacchera :mrgreen:


ciao a te bond girl :bacio:in forma?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Joey..ma ti pare?????no erano loro una coppia..



Vabbè, ma che è? Voglio dire, magari tua moglie ha fatto la singola per un'altra coppia, che ne sai.


----------



## milli (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma che è? Voglio dire, magari tua moglie ha fatto la singola per un'altra coppia, che ne sai.



Insinui il dubbio?


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> ciao a te bond girl :bacio:in forma?


si, in formissima grazie! e tu?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Insinui il dubbio?


In Lothar? Non sia mai. Anche perchè è impossibile.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma che è? Voglio dire, magari tua moglie ha fatto la singola per un'altra coppia, che ne sai.


ahahahaha..ma Joey...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...non e'come me per fortuna..anche perche'mica l'avrei sposata no???


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma che è? Voglio dire, magari tua moglie ha fatto la singola per un'altra coppia, che ne sai.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Joey*

In privè c'è qualcosa che ti riguarda...!


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahaha..ma Joey...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...non e'come me per fortuna..anche perche'mica l'avrei sposata no???



come puoi esserne certo? anche lei pensa che tu non sia come sei no? eppure...


----------



## milli (26 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahaha..ma Joey...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...non e'come me per fortuna..anche perche'mica l'avrei sposata no???


va bè ma si può sempre cambiare no? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahaha..ma Joey...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...non e'come me per fortuna..anche perche'mica l'avrei sposata no???



Vuoi dire che tua moglie ti ha sposato perchè sapeva che l'avresti cornificata? :rotfl:mi fermo qua va.


Joey in mille abbiamo detto la stessa cosa a Lothar, è abituato a sentirsi dire questo.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahaha..ma Joey...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...non e'come me per fortuna..anche perche'mica l'avrei sposata no???


Eh, ma le persone hanno il brutto difetto di cambiare, a volte.


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E allora accontentiamolo questo povero benefattore,che sta languendo da anni col suo totem insoddisfatto ed incompreso,accontentandosi di tanto in tanto di qualche penica ballata sotto le stelle,di fianco al fuoco,con qualche indigena di aliena tribu' dalla discutibile nomea (nonche' dal vissuto libretto sanitario,oltre a quello degli assegni....).
> Il menhir esige soddisfazione,e cosi' ha da essere.
> Augh.


Ah, gran bontà de' li cavalieri antiqui!

Tu ben conosci la costernazione di certe anime pie di fronte alla forma di merda vomitata che assumono le relazioni tra i sessi quando la perversione e la depravazione trovano due cosciotte melmose e laide aperte e squarciate, come da una coltellata nel ventre gonfio di una cavalla che da una settimana galleggia in un fosso, a fare da ricettacolo alle voglie irrancidite di teste che neppure aperte e spermute darebbero un po' di succo dal masticatore.
Queste ragazze sono cagne sempre pronte ad alzaree il culo a chiunque, poi si straniscono se si trovano un bastone e qualche pietra nell'intestino.
Ste donne, che girano disinvoltamente per la strada, tutte piene di sodomie in corpo, e guardano le vetrine cercando qualche vergello con cui riempirsi e sfrigolarsi le voglie malsane per poi restare più vuote di prima.
Ed è giusto che vengano usate.
Come un fazzolettino di carta dopo che t'è uscito il seme, e facciano anche la stessa fine, giù per il cesso.
Perchè loro sono così.
Oggetti.
E non vogliono essere altro, e se anche lo volessero non ci riuscirebbero, perchè sono incompetenti e svogliate.
Allora fai fatica a vederci un po' di umanità dentro, e ti sembrano come un frullatore, o un aspirapolvere, per farti frullare quello che serve e pulire quello che avanza.
Non sono mai nate.
Perse nell'uso fetale che fanno della loro dignità e perennemente vili nella loro ragion d'essere.
Si facessero volontariamente infibulare sarebbero più complete di prima.
E invece no, ed allra è giusto che finiscano nel cesso, quello vero, magari a testa in giù.
Quello meritano, quello hanno.
Anzi, meriterebbero anche meno, ma è difficile trovare qualcosa che sia meno di niente.
Ed io le ringrazio di esistere.
Ste merde.


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

*Signora*

Milli.. i mie omaggi :sic:


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Frate*

Vai in privè sei il capo segreteria...stanno già discutendo!!


----------



## milli (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Milli.. i mie omaggi :sic:


A Lei i miei :yes:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma le persone hanno il brutto difetto di cambiare, a volte.



sai Joey..io ho la mia teoria...una donna ha bisogno di tanto sesso,tu daglielo e lei non ti tradira'mai...aggiungo che per fortuna mia moglie non e'una Tebe...caso veramente anomalo


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai Joey..io ho la mia teoria...una donna ha bisogno di tanto sesso,tu daglielo e lei non ti tradira'mai...aggiungo che per fortuna mia moglie non e'una Tebe...caso veramente anomalo


Mi auguro per te che la tua teoria sia valida. Ma il sesso non è mica tutto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, gran bontà de' li cavalieri antiqui!
> 
> Tu ben conosci la costernazione di certe anime pie di fronte alla forma di merda vomitata che assumono le relazioni tra i sessi quando la perversione e la depravazione trovano due cosciotte melmose e laide aperte e squarciate, come da una coltellata nel ventre gonfio di una cavalla che da una settimana galleggia in un fosso, a fare da ricettacolo alle voglie irrancidite di teste che neppure aperte e spermute darebbero un po' di succo dal masticatore.
> Queste ragazze sono cagne sempre pronte ad alzaree il culo a chiunque, poi si straniscono se si trovano un bastone e qualche pietra nell'intestino.
> ...





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi auguro per te che la tua teoria sia valida. *Ma il sesso non è mica tutto*.



joey: non rispondevi a rabarbaro, ma la tua mi sembrava una risposta adatta e l'ho utilizzata. grazie


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi auguro per te che la tua teoria sia valida. Ma il sesso non è mica tutto.


e'il 90%...vedi amico mio non parliamo di coppie invornite che dopo 8anni sono alla frutta..per continuare a farlo con spinta dopo 20 anni e passa vuol dire che c'e'qualcosa di profondo.che pochissime coppie,credo provino,ancora....


----------



## demoralizio (26 Settembre 2012)

Demonizzare così una fantasia, boh... E' così che si inibisce una persona, e si allontana.
Un semplice "no, voglio godere solo col tuo cazzo, però con quello si possono fare tante cose divertenti, sai?" ?

Non capisco perché iperanalizzare ciò che è più che normale: l'erotismo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai Joey..io ho la mia teoria...una donna ha bisogno di tanto sesso,tu daglielo e lei non ti tradira'mai...aggiungo che per fortuna mia moglie non e'una Tebe...caso veramente anomalo


teoria che fa acqua da tutte le parti.
se è una donna esuberante non è detto che basti, se è una alla quale serve ben altro ti tradirà con un filosofo


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> teoria che fa acqua da tutte le parti.
> se è una donna esuberante non è detto che basti, se è una alla quale serve ben altro ti tradirà con un filosofo


perche'ho omesso dandolo per scontato..che ci sia affinita'culturale e affettiva..condivisione di obbiettivi..pur nell'ambito di notevolissime differenze caratteriali.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'il 90%...vedi amico mio non parliamo di coppie invornite che dopo 8anni sono alla frutta..per continuare a farlo con spinta dopo 20 anni e passa vuol dire che c'e'qualcosa di profondo.che pochissime coppie,credo provino,ancora....


Amico mio, io sarei felice per te se fosse così. Io penso invece che alla meglio ti sopporta ed alla peggio ti fa contento e coglionato come tu fai con lei. Molto semplicemente, perchè non esiste che tu ti fai vent'anni di corna e lei non abbia mai, e dico mai subodorato nulla.


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> joey: non rispondevi a rabarbaro, ma la  tua mi sembrava una risposta adatta e l'ho utilizzata. grazie





Eretteo ha detto:


> Ah,
> come sei duro in *certi strali vomitati* dal palco sul volgo raspeggiante e bavoso,quasi un novello Girolamo che istighi alla virtu' ed alla continenza un'orda di babilonesi nel giorno dell'annuale festa dell'ano squarciato.
> E' che il maritozzo non considera la dolce meta' una troia,ma una cavalla di Troia (che poi questo nomaccio volgare ad un antico abitato l'han dato certi greci sodomiti,vantandosi di averla conquistata con guerre decennali,mentre invece e' stata distrutta da un paio di terremoti.......e si chiamava Wilusa,nomea che ben poco puo' attizzare le fantasie di certi grassoni pelati con la fronte imperlata di sudore,pronti a farsi impalare da colonne di ebanosa carne umana davanti a curiosi e lascivi muliebri sguardi....e' invece e' bastato chiamare un villaggetto col vero nome della donna,perche' questo condizionasse per tre millenni la storia e l'immaginario prepuziale collettivo del mediterraneo.....mentre una grandiosa capitale come Hattusa e' passata nell'oblio,e tanti son pronti a scommettere che nemmeno sia mai esistita,come l'imene negli uomini...)....una cavalla dicevo,che non corre ne' tira il carretto,ma che ha l'indiscutibile pregio di possedere tre accoglienti,regolabili,ed espandibili caverne del piacere,che *celano* *nel profondo* incommensurabili tesori da far impallidire quelli di Simbad.
> E *quale* migliore *destinazione* di una caverna se non esplorarla con (almeno) un corpo cavernoso (alla volta)?
> ...




Eretteo, so che la tua non era una risposta a Chiara, per ovvi motivi di consequenzialità logica e temporale, ma ho preso da te le parole che mi servivano. Grazie.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amico mio, io sarei felice per te se fosse così. Io penso invece che alla meglio ti sopporta ed alla peggio ti fa contento e coglionato come tu fai con lei. Molto semplicemente, perchè non esiste che tu ti fai vent'anni di corna e lei non abbia mai, e dico mai subodorato nulla.


 macche'20 anni di corna!!!qualche episodio...
non puoi sapere amico mio..siamo coppia d'acciaio..legatissima,e ancora tanto innamorati l'uno dell'altro.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macche'20 anni di corna!!!qualche episodio...
> non puoi sapere amico mio..siamo coppia d'acciaio..legatissima,e ancora tanto innamorati l'uno dell'altro.


xx


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> xx


Traduzione, grazie


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macche'20 anni di corna!!!qualche episodio...
> non puoi sapere amico mio..siamo coppia d'acciaio..legatissima,e ancora tanto innamorati l'uno dell'altro.


Scusa amico squalone, ma io avevo capito che tu praticamente la tradisci da sempre.


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Vi leggo da un pò e vorrei un consiglio da voi.
> Sono sposata da un pò di anni e tutto sommato le cose andavano bene, anche se con una vita sessuale un pò scarsina.
> Lavoro stressante e libido sottoterra.
> ...


Io ed un mio amico di vecchia data ce semo scopati insieme ad una, pero' nessuno dei due le era legato a sta' zoccolona....

perche' se uno dei due lo fosse stato, corca...

quindi la mia risposta e' corcazzo, e l'accendiamo...

ahahahah


----------



## milli (26 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io ed un mio amico di vecchia data ce semo scopati insieme ad una, pero' nessuno dei due le era legato a sta' zoccolona....
> 
> perche' se uno dei due lo fosse stato, corca...
> 
> ...


buongiorno Stermy! 
Sempre conciso e diretto. E in grande spolvero. Come sempre!


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> buongiorno Stermy!
> Sempre conciso e diretto. E in grande spolvero. Come sempre!


Grazie, per me e' sempre un sollazzo godere della sua considerazione....

visto che nun se po' gode' in altro modo...

ahahahahah


----------



## milli (26 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Grazie, per me e' sempre un sollazzo godere della sua considerazione....
> 
> visto che nun se po' gode' in altro modo...
> 
> ahahahahah



Bisogna accontentarsi di quello che la vita ci regala..................


----------



## Duchessa (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Vi leggo da un pò e vorrei un consiglio da voi.
> Sono sposata da un pò di anni e tutto sommato le cose andavano bene, anche se con una vita sessuale un pò scarsina.
> Lavoro stressante e libido sottoterra.
> ...


Si è mostrato com'era fin dall'inizio
e così com'è l'hai sposato
ora non capisco
perchè ti chiedi se è normale
certo, per lui è normale 

ora cosa vuoi dire con "far andare le cose"?
lui le cose le vuol far andare come ti ha mostrato
e tu?? 

Spesso ci accade di concentrarci sugli altri quando il problema è invece nostro.

attività ludiche e fantasie a parte
non ho letto nulla che riguardi i sentimenti

mi sa che dovrai cercare di capirti
a pancia però..


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Bisogna accontentarsi di quello che la vita ci regala..................


Mi permetta correggerla e poi me vado a fustiga'...ahahah

cio' che IL WEB regala, perche' nella vita vita, grazie a dio nun me posso lamenta'..

ahahahah


----------



## milli (26 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mi permetta correggerla e poi me vado a fustiga'...ahahah
> 
> cio' che IL WEB regala, perche' nella vita vita, grazie a dio nun me posso lamenta'..
> 
> ahahahah


giusto


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Bisogna accontentarsi di quello che la vita ci regala..................


non sono d'accordo, non bisogna accontentarsi è necessario combattere... sempre che ci si tenga a raggiungere l'obiettivo.
Mollare significa avere del disinteresse


----------



## milli (26 Settembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo, non bisogna accontentarsi è necessario combattere... sempre che ci si tenga a raggiungere l'obiettivo.
> Mollare significa avere del disinteresse



Sottoscrivo assolutamente! La risposta era una battuta ad un post di Stermy


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mi permetta correggerla e poi me vado a fustiga'...ahahah
> 
> cio' che IL WEB regala, perche' nella vita vita, grazie a dio nun me posso lamenta'..
> 
> ahahahah


si infatti hai speso un capitale in prostitute ahahahahaah strunzzzzzz comme stai?....


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo assolutamente! La risposta era una battuta ad un post di Stermy


:up:


----------



## Annuccia (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Vi leggo da un pò e vorrei un consiglio da voi.
> Sono sposata da un pò di anni e tutto sommato le cose andavano bene, anche se con una vita sessuale un pò scarsina.
> Lavoro stressante e libido sottoterra.
> ...


perchè scusa....??tu sei la catastrofe...?

in merito a lui mi riservo dal discutere..
in merito a te..
puoi semplicemente dire di no.....può proporre una cosa ma non puo certo obbligarti a farla....


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> si infatti hai speso un capitale in prostitute ahahahahaah strunzzzzzz comme stai?....


sempre meno de te e solo da giovine...ahahahah

comunque erano bei tempi ove l'HIV era ancora di la' da venire...

che culo...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo assolutamente! La risposta era una battuta ad un post di Stermy


quindi m'hai preso per il culo?

vabbe' mo' segno e statt'accuort...


----------



## milli (26 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi m'hai preso per il culo?
> 
> vabbe' mo' segno e statt'accuort...


no perchè? Era una battuta dai!


----------



## Annuccia (26 Settembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Luceblu!
> 
> *Tuo marito bestia, tu cacca di cane*.
> In di lui considerazione, mia opinione.
> ...


certo che una persona con problematiche simili vuole sentire giusto queste parole.....


----------



## Annuccia (26 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Demonizzare così una fantasia, boh... E' così che si inibisce una persona, e si allontana.
> Un semplice "no, voglio godere solo col tuo cazzo, però con quello si possono fare tante cose divertenti, sai?" ?
> 
> Non capisco perché iperanalizzare ciò che è più che* normale: l'erotismo*.


qui non si parla di erotismo normale.....

e in ogni caso...
questi giochi funzionano se sono leciti per entrambi.....

se sono desiderati da entrambi...
io posso chiedere certo...anzi devo esternare quelle che sono le mie fantasie...nulla di male...ma se all'altro non vanno...per ovvie ragioni continuo a vivere,mangiare,dormire lo stesso....
l'erotismo è un piacere condiviso non una costrizione...sennò che erotismo è..mi sembra di capire che la signora è spaventata e costernata da tutto ciò...
ma secondo te dovrebbe provare per forza...?


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> certo che una persona con problematiche simili vuole sentire giusto queste parole.....



Bello ed interessante argomento: quello che la gente vuol sentirsi dire.
Il che fa il paio con quello che la gente vorrebbe essere, no?
Ma uno è quello che fa, e se avviene anche il contrario, è più un caso fortuito od una condizione di privilegio momentanea piuttosto che una costante della vita.
Per farsi dire le cose che ci piacciono ci sono gli strizzacervelli prezzolati, così come per farci fare le cose che ci piacciono ci sono le puttane.
Perchè per lisciare la schiena al porcospino bisogna aver qualcosa in cambio, altrimenti gli si sta alla larga.
Ma guai a dire al porcospino che non ha proprio un pellicciotto morbidino morbidino, e che se qualcuno lo accarezza con una mano è perchè con l'altra chissà cosa gli sta fregando.
Chi ruba e basta è un ladro, ma chi ruba dopo averti fatto un bel pat-pat sulla testolina vuota è un ladro ruffiano, chi ti fa solo pat-pat è semplicente un ruffiano.
Ma i ruffiani sono tanto falsi e bugiardi quanto più sono amici di tanti, perchè chi è amico di tutti non è amico di nessuno.
Ma neppure i ruffiani sono di efficienza assoluta e qualcosa gli scappa, qualcosa che certe bestie vorrebbero si notasse, uh quanto vorrebbero che si notasse, magari la gente lo noterebbe se ce l'avessero davvero quella cosa, invece non ce l'hanno, ma non è questo il punto, basta che lo si noti.
Allora se lo dicono da soli, perchè si sa, la gente o è troppo distratta o è troppo inferiore per capire certe cose, anche le più lampanti.
E fanno una certa tenerezza quelli che per informare gli altri che sono intelligenti glielo devono dire.
Oh, sono davvero buffi! Perchè l'intelligenza non traspare dalle parole, dai modi e dagli atteggiamnti, anche se si è amille chilometri di distanza ed anche se ci si sta solamente leggendo su uno schermo...
No! L'intelligenza è come il colore delle scarpe che indossano! Una cosa che se sei voltato dall'altra parte o sei cieco non puoi proprio vedere, allora questi ti soccorrono e te ne informano, e tu siigliene grato: mi raccomando!
Un po' come i giullari che si siedono sulla tazza del cesso con lo scopino in mano e si fingono la regina d'Inghilterra.
Buoni solo a far ridere.
Della stessa pasta quelli che, sentendosi incompresi, disprezzano il volgo profano che osa non tributargli i giusti onori per quello che credono di essere, già, che non sono, ma pretendono di essere, con fare spocchiso ed irriverente verso coloro i quali dedicano una frazione della loro noia alle quisquilie di costoro.
Bella riconoscenza!
Tre parole sgrammaticate scritte grattandosi le chiappe non valgono forse un grazie sentito?
Ci sterebbe anche un caffè al bar, mica di quelli colla moka, perchè di là, in cucina, magari ci sputerebbero dentro, o peggio, prima di dartelo, per testimoniare lòa gratitudine di chi si inventa di volta in volta, psicologo, filantropo o peripatetico e si improvvisa idraulico, spazzacamino e galantuomo solo per rincorrere le paturnie di certi rottami umani.
Eppure la gratitudine non è di questo mondo, e, qualora esistesse, neanche del prossimo.
Ma noi ci consoleremo lo stesso con un buon caffè.
Con gli spiccioli che abbiano in tasca.
Tanto quei two cents
non li vuole più
nessuno.


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Vi leggo da un pò e vorrei un consiglio da voi.
> Sono sposata da un pò di anni e tutto sommato le cose andavano bene, anche se con una vita sessuale un pò scarsina.
> Lavoro stressante e libido sottoterra.
> ...



...donna fortunata.....

Vabbè.
Intanto si, è normale. Dovresti sentire cosa pensa il mio uomo a fantasie sessuali.

Qui sei tu ovviamente, che a quanto pare stai scoprendo che sesso è bello.

Cosa ti inibisce della cosa a tre?

Però adesso leggo il resto, magari hai già risposto


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> no non è un cuckold (mi sono documentata) lui sarebbe attivo.
> Io non sono trasgressiva in questo senso. Lo sono nell'ambito della coppia. Nella coppia per me è tutto consentito ma non devono entrarci terze persone.
> Io voglio che il mio uomo, se mi ama, mi protegga. Farlo con un altro uomo, con la sua partecipazione mi farebbe sentire venduta.
> Penso che eravamo e siamo troppo diversi a livello di gusti sessuali e che non avrei dovuto sposarlo.
> ...



ok...mumble...continuo a leggere


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...donna fortunata.....
> 
> Vabbè.
> Intanto si, è normale. Dovresti sentire cosa pensa il mio uomo a fantasie sessuali.
> ...


non so lei ma se mio marito mi volesse dividere con un altro uomo penserei proprio di essere al capolinea


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è che adesso voglio fare l'esperta perchè ho letto un libro.
> Ma mi spiace vederti turbata perchè il tuo uomo ha voluto essere sincero e aperto, e ha cercato di condividere con te una *fantasia*.
> Una cosa che mi ha colpito in quel libro, è la paura degli uomini a raccontarsi, paura di essere giudicati, respinti, scacciati. Non credere che non ci sia voluto coraggio ad esprimersi, da parte del tuo uomo.
> 
> ...



STRA:quoto:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...donna fortunata.....
> 
> Vabbè.
> Intanto si, è normale. Dovresti sentire cosa pensa il mio uomo a fantasie sessuali.
> ...


daiiii tebe..piantala...ma cosa e'normale????volere vedere la propria donna scopata da un'altro????....


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

chiariamo bene: fantasia o realtà?
c'è una bella differenza


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so lei ma se mio marito mi volesse dividere con un altro uomo penserei proprio di essere al capolinea



Tu tuo marito o entrambi ?


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiariamo bene: fantasia o realtà?
> c'è una bella differenza


ha la fantasia che la moglie gliela renda realta'...

a me pure solo in fantasia fa schifo l'idea...

aborrooooo...(alla Mughini)...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiiii tebe..piantala...ma cosa e'normale????volere vedere la propria donna scopata da un'altro????....


Ma amico squalone, l'hai mai chiesto a tua moglie?


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiiii tebe..piantala...ma cosa e'normale????volere vedere la propria donna scopata da un'altro????....


ma scusa, mica tutti lo fanno uguale.
A mattia per esempio non appartiene questa fantasia, ma nemmeno con due donne e lui.

Gli appartengono altre, da fare in coppia che magari a qualcuno farebbero venire i capelli dritti ma solo perchè è stata fatta in due è più "accettabile"
Anche farlo in tre è una cosa fatta in due.
Lo si deve decidere insieme.
Due.
Sempre due.
Anche in una gang bang.
Se.Deciso. Insieme. Senza. Forzare.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma scusa, mica tutti lo fanno uguale.
> A mattia per esempio non appartiene questa fantasia, ma nemmeno con due donne e lui.
> 
> Gli appartengono altre, da fare in coppia che magari a qualcuno farebbero venire i capelli dritti ma solo perchè è stata fatta in due è più "accettabile"
> ...


e virgola vorrei virgola vedere punto esclamativo


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma scusa, mica tutti lo fanno uguale.
> A mattia per esempio non appartiene questa fantasia, ma nemmeno con due donne e lui.
> 
> Gli appartengono altre, da fare in coppia *che magari a qualcuno farebbero venire i capelli dritti *ma solo perchè è stata fatta in due è più "accettabile"
> ...



:scared:


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> :scared:


pure tu con le faccine .non ci sono più gli sboroni di una volta


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma scusa, mica tutti lo fanno uguale.
> A mattia per esempio non appartiene questa fantasia, ma nemmeno con due donne e lui.
> 
> Gli appartengono altre, da fare in coppia che magari a qualcuno farebbero venire i capelli dritti ma solo perchè è stata fatta in due è più "accettabile"
> ...


non ho capito lo sminuire il sesso di gruppo al farlo sostanzialmente in due anche se si e' in comitiva....

alla faccia dell'essere solo in due se te possono trapana' 3 in contemporanea e vuol dire essere in 4 e non piu' solo 2 della comitiva...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure tu con le faccine .non ci sono più gli sboroni di una volta



Ma io non sono uno sborone.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non ho capito lo sminuire il sesso di gruppo al farlo sostanzialmente in due anche se si e' in comitiva....
> 
> alla faccia dell'essere solo in due se te possono trapana' 3 in contemporanea e vuol dire essere in 4 e non piu' solo 2 della comitiva...
> 
> ahahahah


com'è quel giochino che uno ti dà la sberla e gli altri girano il ditino....
esiste anche la versione porno?


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> com'è quel giochino che uno ti dà la sberla e gli altri girano il ditino....
> esiste anche la versione porno?


lo schiaffo der soldato?

si' ce sta, pero' cor pisello....(cit. Oscura)

ahahahah


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non sono uno sborone.


In effetti non dai affatto questa impressione. Almeno a me.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> In effetti non dai affatto questa impressione. Almeno a me.


infatti l'ho scritto io


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti l'ho scritto io


Ma da uno a dieci quanto ti piaccio? Più infinito?


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma da uno a dieci quanto ti piaccio? Più infinito?


copione


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma scusa, mica tutti lo fanno uguale.
> A mattia per esempio non appartiene questa fantasia, ma nemmeno con due donne e lui.
> 
> Gli appartengono altre, da fare in coppia che magari a qualcuno farebbero venire i capelli dritti ma solo perchè è stata fatta in due è più "accettabile"
> ...



si capisco ma non approvo..noi siamo''tradizionali'' e ci divertiamo un sacco anche senza ''stranezze''..e anche alla tremillesima volta


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> copione


Realista più che altro.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si capisco ma non approvo..noi siamo''tradizionali'' e ci divertiamo un sacco anche senza ''stranezze''..e anche alla tremillesima volta


seconda volta che ti quoto.prendi nota


tranne che tu ti diverti anche parecchio da solo:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> :scared:



*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> seconda volta che ti quoto.prendi nota
> 
> 
> tranne che tu ti diverti anche parecchio da solo:singleeye:


grazie madame!!macche'....mica sono Tebe.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grazie madame!!macche'....mica sono Tebe.


vero


----------



## Annuccia (26 Settembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma, io dico, può esserci in una femmina tanto disgusto?
> Ammesso che questo vile pezzo di carne palpitante sia una femmina.
> 
> Io aborro certe immondizie umane che sviliscono, più di quanto già non facciano sole, certe consorziate di stupidità.
> ...


qualsiasi cosa ti sei mangiato o bevuto..gettalo via e non lo ingerire più..................


se certe cose per te..come per me non sono normali...non lo sono appunto per noi o per chi come noi...
pretendere che ciò che non ci piace sia schifo anche per gli altri..schifo assoluto  è a dir poco infantile...
giudicare sta pora donna addossandole addirittura le colpe(se così le vogliamo chiamare)del marito....ma che ti è preso oggi??
è colpa sua se il marito fa certe proposte??


sai rabarbaro tutti abbiamo delle fantasie erotiche....
magari ce le teniamo per noi...magari non siamo tagliati per metterle in pratica...
ma se qualcosa ti frulla in testa ...qualcosa del genere o simile...non sei alienato...
hai solo delle idee diverse...
ognuno nel proprio letto o nel letto degli altri puo far ciò che vuole purchè la cosa non faccia del male a loro stessi....
purchè non sia costrizione...


se lei non se la sente dice semplicemente no.....


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma scusa, mica tutti lo fanno uguale.
> A mattia per esempio non appartiene questa fantasia, ma nemmeno con due donne e lui.
> 
> Gli appartengono altre, da fare in coppia che magari a qualcuno farebbero venire i capelli dritti ma solo perchè è stata fatta in due è più "accettabile"
> ...



boh, sarà
paradossalmente lo capirei di più tra sconosciuti
ma forse sono fantasie diverse tra loro: vedere il proprio partner con un altro/a, oppure farlo in 3 o più


----------



## Zod (26 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Vi leggo da un pò e vorrei un consiglio da voi.
> Sono sposata da un pò di anni e tutto sommato le cose andavano bene, anche se con una vita sessuale un pò scarsina.
> Lavoro stressante e libido sottoterra.
> ...


Si sa come vanno queste cose. Si comincia con un altro uomo, poi due uomini, due uomini e una donna, due uomini una donna e un cavallo, poi anche il cane, il serpente e la tarantola. Poi la webcam. Visto che ti ha anche tradito, lo manderei un tantino a cagare. Peró vedi tu, magari alla fine ti piace.

S*B


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> qualsiasi cosa ti sei mangiato o bevuto..gettalo via e non lo ingerire più..................
> 
> 
> se certe cose per te..come per me non sono normali...non lo sono appunto per noi o per chi come noi...
> ...


Premesso che il mio casu marzu è ancora buonissimo e i vermi al suo interno sono in formissima e dall'ultimo controllo antidoping ne sono usciti quasi tutti puliti, e se qualche pecora nera che in ansia da prestazione di è lasciata tentare da epo ed autoemotrasfusioni non possiamo farne una colpa a tutto il gruppo, che è composto da insetti onesti e corretti, per questo ti invito a non denigrare certe cibarie ed addirittura a consigliarmi di gettare il bambino assieme all'acqua sporca.

La natura si ha, i mariti si scelgono.
Scegliere quindi un marito innocentemente porcello è colpa di donne poco avvedute.
Una colpa veniale, con talmente tante scusanti da meritare quasi una nota d'elogio tra le colpe, eppurtuttavia non ascrivibile nè al fato maligno od agli dei invisi nè ad altri.
Quindi che sia un uomo qualsiasi a far certe proposte è colpa del caso, della cultura maschilista sciovinsta, del testosterone, dell'educazione moderna, dei pantaloni troppo stretti e della cultura occidentale in generale, se invece è un marito, a maggior ragione il nostro, un po' di colpa è anche delle qui presenti mogliettine.

Fantasie.
Già, quelle che non sono mie e ritengo disgustose, mi ripugnano.
Che le mie, magari su donne vestite da conigliette che mi preparano un frittatone con porri e asparagi, delle quali, per inciso, non farò mai menzione, o, se lo farò, non saprete mai oltre ai porri ed agli asparagi cosa c'era nel frittatone, possano essere altrettanto ripugnanti per altri è ovvio e non meritevole nemmeno di menzione
Tuttavia potrebbe sfuggirti che una sorta di mia sublime perversione per il kitsch mi fa apprezzare un sacco di cose, persone, eventi e comportamenti assolutamente disdicevoli e sgraziati.
Una passione per le citazioni niciane in Peppa pig, un altrettanto vivido apprezzamento per le opere d'arte moderne risultanti da fruttuose esplorazioni delle narici e una sincera passione per la stupidità umana mascherata come zorro ma sempre ben riconoscibile mi fanno esprimere sempre grandi lodi e copiose magnificazioni in calce a quelle che, solo all'apparenza e solo da un occhio distratto e frettoloso, possono essere scambiate per contumeliosità o disprezzamenti vari.
Se ti facessi la recensione di "Splatters gli schizzacervelli" forse capiresti solo alla fine che è uno dei miei film preferiti.

Del resto se un'opinione non è opinabile, che opinione è?


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vero


e vorrei vedere.


----------



## Eliade (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> :scared:


Quoto!


----------



## Marysol (26 Settembre 2012)

Buonasera luceblu,
vivo più o meno la tua stessa siTuazione, (ma con il mio  AMANTE)   ho 34 Anni  lui 51.  è iniziato tutto per caso,mi invitò a cena e  da lì  iniziò la nostra storia, tra prendi e molla  da parte sua  x i sensi di colpa  verso sua moglie....
ma  poi non riuscendo  a  starmi lontano  torna come  una cane bstonato. mi riempie  di  complimenti,regali,cene,viaggi, una storia  complicata inquanto entrambe sposati con figli (i miei)  abbastanza  piccoli, accanto a lui vede una bella  donna, diversa dalla moglie,complicità,feeling,e tanta  passione... cosa che  lei  non gli da....
da  qualche giorno mi  parla  di un rapporto a tre, una sua fantasia  erotica,un desiderio...  sono  combattuta,forse  ho  paura di  dargli questa  opportunità...  mi ha sorpresa ,credevo fosse preso da  me,dal mio aspetto, dal mio corpo,dalla mia  giovane età,e invece sembra  che non gli basto!  VALUTERO'.
Ad ogni modo se non ti senti pronta,o non te la senti affatto,se ti  vuole bene  capirà ris  sulle tue rispettando le tue decisoni,ciò non togli  il tuo  amore ed rispetto  nei suoi confronti,,,,,  vivi  ogni attimo ,godi ogni istante.... LA VITA E' UNA e solo tu  sai cosa è giusto o sabagliato per te! inbocca al lupo .... un sorriso


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Premesso che il mio casu marzu è ancora buonissimo e i vermi al suo interno sono in formissima e dall'ultimo controllo antidoping ne sono usciti quasi tutti puliti, e se qualche pecora nera che in ansia da prestazione di è lasciata tentare da epo ed autoemotrasfusioni non possiamo farne una colpa a tutto il gruppo, che è composto da insetti onesti e corretti, per questo ti invito a non denigrare certe cibarie ed addirittura a consigliarmi di gettare il bambino assieme all'acqua sporca.
> 
> La natura si ha, i mariti si scelgono.
> Scegliere quindi un marito innocentemente porcello è colpa di donne poco avvedute.
> ...


tutte,  moderne o contemporanee?sì,
fortemente opinabile


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Settembre 2012)

Marysol ha detto:


> Buonasera luceblu,
> vivo più o meno la tua stessa siTuazione, (ma con il mio  AMANTE)   ho 34 Anni  lui 51.  è iniziato tutto per caso,mi invitò a cena e  da lì  iniziò la nostra storia, tra prendi e molla  da parte sua  x i sensi di colpa  verso sua moglie....
> ma  poi non riuscendo  a  starmi lontano  torna come  una cane bstonato. mi riempie  di  complimenti,regali,cene,viaggi, una storia  complicata inquanto entrambe sposati con figli (i miei)  abbastanza  piccoli, accanto *a lui vede una bella  donna, diversa dalla moglie,complicità,feeling,e tanta  passione... cosa che  lei  non gli da....*
> da  qualche giorno mi  parla  di un rapporto a tre, una sua fantasia  erotica,un desiderio...  sono  combattuta,forse  ho  paura di  dargli questa  opportunità...  mi ha sorpresa ,credevo fosse preso da  me,dal mio aspetto, dal mio corpo,dalla mia  giovane età,e invece* sembra  che non gli basto!*  VALUTERO'.
> Ad ogni modo se non ti senti pronta,o non te la senti affatto,se ti  vuole bene  capirà ris  sulle tue rispettando le tue decisoni,ciò non togli  il tuo  amore ed rispetto  nei suoi confronti,,,,,  vivi  ogni attimo ,godi ogni istante.... LA VITA E' UNA e solo tu  sai cosa è giusto o sabagliato per te! inbocca al lupo .... un sorriso



Ciao marysol.

come è semplice dall esterno trovare le risposte che voi stesse credete di non possedere.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Settembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Luceblu!
> 
> Tuo marito bestia, tu cacca di cane.
> In di lui considerazione, mia opinione.
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Vi leggo da un pò e vorrei un consiglio da voi.
> Sono sposata da un pò di anni e tutto sommato le cose andavano bene, anche se con una vita sessuale un pò scarsina.
> Lavoro stressante e libido sottoterra.
> ...


mi è venuta in mente leggendo questo post, una filastrocca che molti conoscono:
un elefante si dondolava
sopra il filo di una ragnatela
trovando la cosa molto interessante
andò a chiamare un altro elefante
due elefanti si dondolavano
sopra il filo di una ragnatela
trovando la cosa molto interessante
andarono a chiamare un altro elefante
tre elefanti...
Quello che ti voglio dire è: hai sposato un uomo e non sapevi nulla della sua sfera sessuale... visto che ci sei, prova a fare chiarezza. Perchè una vita sessuale felice è importante, tu hai i tuoi tempi e i tuoi modi e non sono nè giusti nè sbagliati, tu non sei necessariamente una catastrofe. Se avete avuto una vita sessuale scarsina... è probabile che tuo marito abbia avuto la sua parte di responsabilità, magari si sarebbe dovuto adoperare di più per esaltare il desiderio tra voi ... invece mi pare che di fondo si occupi del suo desiderio e di far sentire te non all'altezza. E certo: per quello ti ha tradito, quel gran maschio da riproduzione. E c'è riuscito, perchè quella che leggo è paura di non essere all'altezza : lui gran maschio incontentabile, iperattivo sensualone... tanto macho da non essere riuscito a far sciogliere sua moglie, anzi da inibirla. E adesso pure la mischia, tanto per confondere le acque. Con una variante che, per una persona che non è più che sicura nell'espressione della sua sensualità può essere disastrosa. Fagli i miei complimenti.
OH RAGAZZA.... AUTOSTIMA A MANETTA PER FAVORE!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2012)

Marysol ha detto:


> Buonasera luceblu,
> vivo più o meno la tua stessa siTuazione, (ma con il mio  AMANTE)   ho 34 Anni  lui 51.  è iniziato tutto per caso,mi invitò a cena e  da lì  iniziò la nostra storia, tra prendi e molla  da parte sua  x i sensi di colpa  verso sua moglie....
> ma  poi non riuscendo  a  starmi lontano  torna come  una cane bstonato. mi riempie  di  complimenti,regali,cene,viaggi, una storia  complicata inquanto entrambe sposati con figli (i miei)  abbastanza  piccoli, accanto a lui vede una bella  donna, diversa dalla moglie,complicità,feeling,e tanta  passione... cosa che  lei  non gli da....
> da  qualche giorno mi  parla  di un rapporto a tre, una sua fantasia  erotica,un desiderio...  sono  combattuta,forse  ho  paura di  dargli questa  opportunità...  mi ha sorpresa ,credevo fosse preso da  me,dal mio aspetto, dal mio corpo,dalla mia  giovane età,e invece sembra  che non gli basto!  VALUTERO'.
> Ad ogni modo se non ti senti pronta,o non te la senti affatto,se ti  vuole bene  capirà ris  sulle tue rispettando le tue decisoni,ciò non togli  il tuo  amore ed rispetto  nei suoi confronti,,,,,  vivi  ogni attimo ,godi ogni istante.... LA VITA E' UNA e solo tu  sai cosa è giusto o sabagliato per te! inbocca al lupo .... un sorriso


scusa... io non sono del ramo, sono anche un po' ingenuotta mi dicono ma... tu ti sei scelta un amante più vecchio di te e che ti fa sentire che non gli basti? Onestamente pensavo che avere un amante dovesse avere un fine diverso. Critica anche come ti vesti? Oh tempora, oh mores...


----------



## gas (27 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> qualsiasi cosa ti sei mangiato o bevuto..gettalo via e non lo ingerire più..................
> 
> 
> se certe cose per te..come per me non sono normali...non lo sono appunto per noi o per chi come noi...
> ...


*


*mi piace molto il tuo pensiero che approvo appieno e quoto.
infatti come dici tu, tutti abbiamo delle fantasie, chi più trasgressive e chi meno
c'è poi chi riesce ad esternarle e chi invece le tiene dentro di se per vari motivi
in queste situazioni occorre saper dire di si o di no


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutte,  moderne o contemporanee?sì,
> fortemente opinabile


Rimarresti stupita se analizzassi la natura del pigmento di certi quadri puntinisti, in special modo nelle aree che rappresentano chiome d'alberi e prati erbosi...


----------



## luceblu (27 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi è venuta in mente leggendo questo post, una filastrocca che molti conoscono:
> un elefante si dondolava
> sopra il filo di una ragnatela
> trovando la cosa molto interessante
> ...


Credo sia il contrario di quello che scrivi. 
Per me è un controsenso, premetto, ma credo che per lui, avendo visto che in me c'è una predisposizione diversa, questa fantasia sia per garantirmi quel piacere che crede non abbia da lui. Penso cioè che sia lui che si ritiene non all'altezza. Non è così ovvio, e cmq anche fosse stato così mai mi sarebbe  venuto in testa una cosa del genere. Per me il sesso non è scindibile dal sentimento. Rimarrà una fantasia.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa... io non sono del ramo, *sono anche un po' ingenuotta mi dicono* ma... tu ti sei scelta un amante più vecchio di te e che ti fa sentire che non gli basti? Onestamente pensavo che avere un amante dovesse avere un fine diverso. Critica anche come ti vesti? Oh tempora, oh mores...


Basta con la rosicascion, però.


----------



## luceblu (27 Settembre 2012)

Marysol ha detto:


> Buonasera luceblu,
> vivo più o meno la tua stessa siTuazione, (ma con il mio  AMANTE)   ho 34 Anni  lui 51.  è iniziato tutto per caso,mi invitò a cena e  da lì  iniziò la nostra storia, tra prendi e molla  da parte sua  x i sensi di colpa  verso sua moglie....
> ma  poi non riuscendo  a  starmi lontano  torna come  una cane bstonato. mi riempie  di  complimenti,regali,cene,viaggi, una storia  complicata inquanto entrambe sposati con figli (i miei)  abbastanza  piccoli, accanto a lui vede una bella  donna, diversa dalla moglie,complicità,feeling,e tanta  passione... cosa che  lei  non gli da....
> da  qualche giorno mi  parla  di un rapporto a tre, una sua fantasia  erotica,un desiderio...  sono  combattuta,forse  ho  paura di  dargli questa  opportunità...  mi ha sorpresa ,credevo fosse preso da  me,dal mio aspetto, dal mio corpo,dalla mia  giovane età,e invece sembra  che non gli basto!  VALUTERO'.
> Ad ogni modo se non ti senti pronta,o non te la senti affatto,se ti  vuole bene  capirà ris  sulle tue rispettando le tue decisoni,ciò non togli  il tuo  amore ed rispetto  nei suoi confronti,,,,,  vivi  ogni attimo ,godi ogni istante.... LA VITA E' UNA e solo tu  sai cosa è giusto o sabagliato per te! inbocca al lupo .... un sorriso


Grazie e in bocca al lupo anche a te!
Si più o meno siamo sulla stess barca, anche se la mia siutazione è un filino più comlicata della tua.
Perdonami,ma tu un piccolo passetto fuori lo hai già fatto infatti hai un amante. E il rapporto con lui ha certo meno implicazioni, infatti non parli ovvio di sentimenti. Però spiazza un pò anche te vedo. Un sorriso anche a te e fatti sentire


----------



## battiato63 (27 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> Grazie e in bocca al lupo anche a te!
> Si più o meno siamo sulla stess barca, anche se la mia siutazione è un filino più comlicata della tua.
> Perdonami,*ma tu un piccolo passetto fuori lo hai già fatto infatti hai un amante*. E il rapporto con lui ha certo meno implicazioni, infatti non parli ovvio di sentimenti. Però spiazza un pò anche te vedo. Un sorriso anche a te e fatti sentire


neretto:  fallo anche tu questo passetto no?..:up:

nel caso decidessi di farlo..:cell:


----------



## luceblu (27 Settembre 2012)

Vorrei ringraziare tutti, compreso Rabarbaro con i suoi post un pò rigidi. Rimarrà una fantasia perchè come avete detto in molti, le fantasie si fanno diventare realtà solo se condivise da entrambi. Non mi farò inibire da questa cosa, perchè ho raggiunto consapevolezza di me e questa credo sia la chiave per vivere una buona sessualità.
E' un cammino nuovo e cercherò di stimolare fantasie nuove da condividire.
Grazie a tutti.

Luce


----------



## luceblu (27 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> neretto:  fallo anche tu questo passetto no?..:up:
> 
> nel caso decidessi di farlo..:cell:



Grazie per l'offerta. 
Ma un amante no, non sarei una brava traditrice mi incarterei subito. Meglio la chiarezza. 
Non ti amo più, ciao. E dopo, forse, tutta vita.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> Vorrei ringraziare tutti, compreso Rabarbaro con i suoi post un pò rigidi. Rimarrà una fantasia perchè come avete detto in molti, le fantasie si fanno diventare realtà solo se condivise da entrambi. Non mi farò inibire da questa cosa, perchè ho raggiunto consapevolezza di me e questa credo sia la chiave per vivere una buona sessualità.
> E' un cammino nuovo e cercherò di stimolare fantasie nuove da condividire.
> Grazie a tutti.
> 
> Luce



Brava!  :smile:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> Vorrei ringraziare tutti, compreso Rabarbaro con i suoi post un pò rigidi. Rimarrà una fantasia perchè come avete detto in molti, le fantasie si fanno diventare realtà solo se condivise da entrambi. Non mi farò inibire da questa cosa, perchè ho raggiunto consapevolezza di me e questa credo sia la chiave per vivere una buona sessualità.
> E' un cammino nuovo e cercherò di stimolare fantasie nuove da condividire.
> Grazie a tutti.
> 
> Luce


 tienimi presente.. io ci sono :up:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Settembre 2012)

luceblu ha detto:


> Grazie per l'offerta.
> Ma un amante no, non sarei una brava traditrice mi incarterei subito. Meglio la chiarezza.
> Non ti amo più, ciao. E dopo, forse, tutta vita.



 va bene uguale, chiarisciti con lui e chiamami


----------



## milli (27 Settembre 2012)

Buongiorno Signor Battiato...............che fa broccola davanti a tutti? :diffi:


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Buongiorno Signor Battiato...............che fa broccola davanti a tutti? :diffi:


uomini!!

buongiorno Milli!
quando puoi ti aspetto in segreteria per quella riunione :carneval:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Buongiorno Signor Battiato...............che fa broccola davanti a tutti? :diffi:



Signora Milli, sono mortificato , ma c'è un equivoco , a me piace scherzare e sdrammatizzare sullo sbroccolamento generale, l ma la sola persona perc cui farei follie e Lei signora Milli, la mia Aldebaran..
:inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Basta con la rosicascion, però.


guarda che non sei l'unico... e nell'ingenuità non c'è nulla di male.


----------



## milli (27 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> uomini!!
> 
> buongiorno Milli!
> quando puoi ti aspetto in segreteria per quella riunione :carneval:


buongiorno a te Simy. 

No comment, ma sappiamo come sono fatti......dei bambinoni :salta:

Arrivo subito.......


----------



## battiato63 (27 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> *uomini!!
> *
> buongiorno Milli!
> quando puoi ti aspetto in segreteria per quella riunione :carneval:




 grazie per il sostegno cognatina...   :serpe:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che non sei l'unico... e nell'ingenuità non c'è nulla di male.


Dipende.


----------



## milli (27 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Signora Milli, sono mortificato , ma c'è un equivoco , a me piace scherzare e sdrammatizzare sullo sbroccolamento generale, l ma la sola persona perc cui farei follie e Lei signora Milli, la mia Aldebaran..
> :inlove:



Lo soooo..............................mio sole :inlove:


peraio: Fra poco ho una riunione con Bond Girl Simy, poi verrò a riferire


----------



## battiato63 (27 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Lo soooo..............................mio sole :inlove:
> 
> 
> peraio: Fra poco ho una riunione con Bond Girl Simy, poi verrò a riferire




 La aspetto con ansia crescente mia dolce Aldebaran...      :inlove:


----------



## milli (27 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> La aspetto con ansia crescente mia dolce Aldebaran... :inlove:




:bacio:


----------



## Eretteo (27 Settembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, gran bontà de' li cavalieri antiqui!
> 
> Tu ben conosci la costernazione di certe anime pie di fronte alla forma di merda vomitata che assumono le relazioni tra i sessi quando la perversione e la depravazione trovano due cosciotte melmose e laide aperte e squarciate, come da una coltellata nel ventre gonfio di una cavalla che da una settimana galleggia in un fosso, a fare da ricettacolo alle voglie irrancidite di teste che neppure aperte e spermute darebbero un po' di succo dal masticatore.
> Queste ragazze sono cagne sempre pronte ad alzaree il culo a chiunque, poi si straniscono se si trovano un bastone e qualche pietra nell'intestino.
> ...


Tu pretendi troppo da loro.....mi ricordi certi professori di serie A che tenevano corsi in universita' di serie c,col risultato di inimicarsi sia i colleghi che i discepoli.
I colleghi,perche' col loro sapere dimostrano come dovrebbe essere un docente degno d'essere nomato in tal guisa,e dall'impietoso paragone sembra di sorgere il maestoso costone di Machu Picchu che si eleva sopra una palude fecale......i discepoli,perche' dopo 4 lustri passati in assoluta assenza di competizione,o al massimo gareggiando al loro centro d'aggregazione sociale del cazzo,cimentandosi in poderosi tornei per sopravvivere all'ultimo cannone,sono obbligati ad usare come se fossero duttili,malleabili e non impermeabili quelle stercaglie rinsecchite che foderano internamente i loro utili crani.
Perche' la selezione e' pericolosa ed immorale,e poi la predicavano i nazisti,ed i nazisti avevano come simbolo la svastica,e la svastica e' da almeno 6000 anni un potente simbolo del sole,e quindi il sole e' nazista,e infatti dietro quell'apparente luce gialla cela un sacco di macchie nere che minano alla base il nostro patrimonio genetico,e quindi lo spettro del visibile e' una bieca invenzione di passati regimi totalitari,non e' vero che il visibile si estende da 4000 ad 8000 Angstrom,semplicemente e' la retina prosciuttata che subisce le bieche influenze di certe trasmissioni di controinformazione.
E se gli elefanti,i pipistrelli ed i cani si ostinano a vantare percezioni sensoriali superiori alle nostre,e' solo mera propaganda.
L'importante e' che non vengano mai a mancare certe cagne rognose (senza offesa ai nobili quattro zampe,beninteso),logica offerta di mercato derivante dalla domanda di esse,posta in essere da un'orda di bavosi,sottosviluppati e microcefalici (a volte anche fallici) dipendenti dalle lebbrose labbrone.
Perche' se e' logico che l'avvoltoio si cibi di una puzzolente carogna,la pantegana di un boccone lordo immerso nei liquami ed il verme solitario di un profumato spuntino in una tranquilla ansa intestinale,e' cosa buona e giusta che certi ameboidi con l'interno del teschio mangiato dai vermi,vadano a pasturare in oscure brognacce piene di blatte,che se oltre alle grandi labbra avessero anche la lingua o un contachilometri,ne potrebbero raccontare tante da fare impallidire anche certi governatori regionali o rampolli di note industriose schiatte.
E che paghino caro il traghettare in certe lorde fogne.
Gli uni le vogliono,le une son ben contente di esserlo.
Cosi' sia.


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Rimarresti stupita se analizzassi la natura del pigmento di certi quadri puntinisti, in special modo nelle aree che rappresentano chiome d'alberi e prati erbosi...


caccole d'artista:rotfl:


----------

